# Mercedes A Class Interior Overhaul



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there everybody!!
Here is a Mercedes A160 in serious need of our attention. This interior detail took place some time a go, and from now on I will try to keep a pace on posting my previous details.

Some photos showing condition of the car upon arrival.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







































































































































































































After removing the seats, vaccuming process started:



















Various brushes came in handy and Meg's APC to clean plastic trim.




























A few shots cleaning the carpet and upholstery:














































A 50/50 shot of the seat










A few afters:






































































































































































































































































All plastic parts were dressed with Swissvax Protecton with a Swissvax applicator.
Glass was cleaned with Meg's Glass Cleaned. Rubber seals were fed with Meg's Ultimate Protectant

Thanks for watching this, questions and comments are more than welcomed.

All the best,
Andreas


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! What a mess!!

Great turnaround mate :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's some excellent interior work right there! Especially on a light grey Mercedes interior. My C Class is similar, so i know how dificult they can be to maintain. Well done!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great turnaround from yourself :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

That was disgusting! Great turn around.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome turnaround. What did you use to clean it?


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all guys for your nice comments.



VenomUK said:


> Awesome turnaround. What did you use to clean it?


I used Meguiar's APC to clean the car.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely job there Andreas! :thumb:
You completeley revamped the Merc!


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that the same car????

:doublesho


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

What a turnaround. Top work man!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

That was a mess! great turn around :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope that they looked after the hairy mutt that leaves such a mess better than they do the car which is not very well..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work buddy :thumb:

ολική μεταμόρφωση !!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Simply brilliant!
What an effort on the turnaround!!
Interior is better than brand new now!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing turnaround! Looks brand new!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Interior had a protective layer of dirt. Why did you remove it? 

Excellent turnaround. Someone can actually drive the car now.

Keep up Andreas.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

mirra_finish said:


> Is that the same car????
> 
> :doublesho


+1 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice turnaround Andy


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great turnaround, seems like a new car !!


----------



## Treborwen (Sep 20, 2006)

Great work..How long did it take? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work and car:doublesho
:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Great Job, no doubt the customers face was an absolute picture. Its worth doing the job just for that:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Treborwen said:


> Great work..How long did it take? If you don't mind me asking.


Thanks a lot!It takes me 2 days.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic results! :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

that was a bit filthy good work


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing transformation, any reason why you used regular protection instead of matt? Customer preference for shine?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround. Top job.


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

love to see the before and after.

Top job


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow.... amazing work, that was awful... :doublesho


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

God that interior was rancid and your turnaround was remarkable

Top work :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Thread necro of the year..

Still, good work. I wouldn't even sit in there, it was disgusting.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! That was disgusting and now they must be proud to sit in there and smell cleaner.


----------

